# Free $0$ Black Diamond Titanium Drake



## modamag (Dec 29, 2007)

I promised myself to do this for a long time, but haven't gotten around to it until now. FINALLY!






For more information go here and here.

I made 10x of these little gems.
6x of which were cosmetically defective, so that leaves only four good ones.
One went to a forum member last month for Xmas.
One was promised for an ex Navy seal with impecable credential and yet to be delivered.
One will sit in my tiny china cabinet with a small collection of lights
And the last one will be donated to CPF.
*Conclusion: *
So the winning lotto number is *[size=+2]2252*[/size].
Congratulation winner. Please email me with your address and preference of LED (Q5-WC or R2-WH).

The rules is very simple. On the 13th day after Xmas (January 7th 2008), sometime in the evening I'll basically draw your number and pick out a winner.

In order to obtain a ticket number you must meet accomplish ANY of the following.

*1. Make a Donation to CPF starting today*
- $10 donation = 1 tickets
- post here how many tickets you would like, it's an honor system.
- someone have to help Sasha keep the lights ON.

*2. Be a CPF member with 1000+ post*
- 1000 posts = 1 tickets
- post in this thread, "I want free diamond Drake tickets" so I know you're still alive and active.
- this is meant to thanx all those who helped build the community all these years

*3. Be the 200th poster of this thread will qualify you for 5 tickets *
- Consecutive post (eg. 198, 199, 200) will not count. In such case the next poster qualify.





*4. Guess what the heck is the content of this picture. If you get it right, it qualifies you for 10 tickets*
- Limit one guess per member.
- All "educated" guess must be posted in this thread
- The picture will be updated to reveal more and more as the days past by.
- NorCAL members are not eligible to participate due to proximity reasons.


Have Fun! and Happy New Year Everyone
Jonathan



*=== Current Tickets Assignment 12/31/07 19:10 PST ===*
carbine15 2001
glockboy 2002
moeman 2003-2004
65535 2005
mossyoak 2006-2007
TorchBoy 2008
tebore 2009
Beamhead 2010-2011
Norm 2012
AlexGT 2013-2015
Groundhog66 2016
[email protected] 2017-2026
Sigman 2027-2038
PhantomPhoton 2039
frisco 2040-2041
Trashman 2042-2045
Monocrom 2046-2047
MorpheusT1 2048-2049
FrankVZ 2050
Erasmus 2051
JimmyM 2052
jeffb 2053
Pumaman 2054
PEU 2055-2057
chimo 2058
Nebula 2059-2069
DonShock 2070-2074
will 2075
Codeman 2076-2077
greg_in_canada 2078
Radio 2079-2080
dmdrewitt 2081
UncleFester 2082-2084
easilyled 2085-2087
matrixshaman 2088-2089
Chronos 2090
Sway 2091
Gunner12 2092-2093
Marduke 2094
Icebreak 2095-2098
Walt175 2099
paulr 2100-2108
kevinm 2109
nein166 2110
gunga 2111
shiftd 2112-2114
kenster 2115-2118
Thujone 2119
carrot 2120
PlayboyJoeShmoe 2121
weedle256 2122
JimH 2123-2125
datiLED 2126
DM51 2127-2132
Hallis 2133-2135
mr.squatch 2136
kazu 2137
carrot 2138-2141
yaesumofo 2142-2143
nakahoshi 2144
Empyfree 2145-2148
LowBat 2149-2150
mcmc 2151
geepondy 2152-2155
keysandslots 2156-2157
9volt 2158
Manzerick 2159-2165
slo-ryd 2166
Toohotruk 2167
Data 2168
DeLighted 2169-2173
TITAN1833 2174
Wits' End 2175-2177
eidolen 2178-2179
SilverFox 2180-2187
Turd_Ferguson 2188
PhantomPhoton 2189-2190
tacticalsupply.com 2191-2192
srvctec 2193
flashlight 2194-2198
TigerhawkT3 2199-2200
65535 2201
LifeNRA 2202-2203
powernoodle 2204-2205
vortechs 2206-2208
Grox 2209
Nell 2210
mtbkndad 2211
iced_theater 2212
AndyTiedye 2213
Robocop 2214
flymatt 2215
The_LED_Museum 2216-2233
MSaxatilus 2234-2235
thesurefire 2236
LEDcandle 2237-2238
Mini-Moder 2239
yclo 2240
Blindasabat 2241
MikeLip 2242
TCW 60 2243
cmacclel 2244-2246
violatorjf 2247
BVH 2248-2249
mchlwise 2250
greenLED 2251-2263
4sevens 2264-2267
Robban 2268
DFiorentino 2269-2280
gnef 2281
yoyoteen 2282
white light 2283-2287
KingSmono 2288
AWGD8 2289
PlayboyJoeShmoe 2290-2296
Phredd 2297-2298
Ty4752 2299
LED Zeppelin 2300-2301
Omega Man 2302
dmdrewitt 2303
kenster 2304-2313
Firemedic262 2314
goldserve 2315-2316
Sinjz 2317
bfg9000 2318
DonShock 2319
Dantor 2320
Icebreak 2321-2322
Long John 2323-2324
eltel999 2325-2326
Frenchyled 2327-2329
SheDevil 2330-2331
IsaacHayes 2332-2337
Toglud 2338-2339
VerbalK 2340
cnjl3 2341-2342
X_Marine 2343-2344
milkyspit 2345-2348
Zot 2349
StrayLight 2350
kenster 2351-2353
LEDninja 2354
Finbar 2355-2356
65535 2357-2361 (200th bonus)
daloosh 2362-2364
kenster 2365-2366
Pher 2367-2376 (mystery pic bonus)


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 29, 2007)

Jars of glow paint /powder?
"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


----------



## glockboy (Dec 29, 2007)

Glow in the dark watch band?
"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


----------



## moeman (Dec 29, 2007)

modamag said:


> *1. Make a Donation to CPF starting today*
> - $10 donation = 1 tickets
> - post here how many tickets you would like, it's an honor system.
> - someone have to help Sasha keep the lights ON.



I would like 1 ticket please!

Thanks!


----------



## 65535 (Dec 29, 2007)

"I want a free diamond Drake ticket" (grammatically correct)

My guess will come with my 200th post in this thread. Till then...

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

This is my 1 year anniversary of being on CPF December 06-07.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 29, 2007)

I want free diamond Drake tickets

ill guess now.
its an out of focus night vision shot of something.
did i get it?


----------



## moeman (Dec 29, 2007)

modamag said:


> *2. Be a CPF member with 1000+ post*
> - 1000 posts = 1 tickets
> - post in this thread, "I want free diamond Drake tickets" so I know you're still alive and active.
> - this is meant to thanx all those who helped build the community all these years



Wow, i just noticed i have over 1000 posts!
So...

*I want free diamond Drake tickets!*

Thanks again Jonathan!


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 29, 2007)

I want free diamond Drake tickets.

How come carbine15 and glockboy have identical post counts (1,741)? That's freaky.


----------



## tebore (Dec 29, 2007)

I want free diamond Drake tickets

Drakes in GITD or covered in GITD paint/powder


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 29, 2007)

I want free diamond Drake tickets
Thank you :wave:


----------



## Norm (Dec 29, 2007)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"
Thanks for doing this.
Norm


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for doing this!

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

AlexGT


----------



## Groundhog66 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am SO in for this, let's do it.

"I want FREE Diamond Drake tickets."


Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2007)

I must be lucky in love since I never win, but:

I want free diamond Drake tickets! :tinfoil:


----------



## Sigman (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to post this to keep [email protected] from winning!  :nana:

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

:thanks: for the opportunity!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 29, 2007)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

I should be able to muster up a donation for CPF as well as soon as I get rent paid next week.
:thumbsup:
Thanks!


----------



## frisco (Dec 29, 2007)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

Bought a $10.00 CPF Support Subscription.

frisco


----------



## Trashman (Dec 29, 2007)

I want free diamond Drake tickets

I'll take 4 for my 4,000+ posts! Thanks Jonathan! I'll be trying to hog up five more in about 182 posts from now, too! Oink, Oink.


----------



## Cuso (Dec 29, 2007)

Glow in the dark battery Holder???

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

Just in case..

I have 1000+ post in the marketplace..


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 29, 2007)

Finally! My horrible addiction to CPF might actually pay off.... Besides in terms of knowledge gained. 

"I want free diamond Drake tickets."

EDIT: ~

The pic.... Is it several viles of glow in the dark lip balm?


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 29, 2007)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


:twothumbs


----------



## FRANKVZ (Dec 29, 2007)

I want free Diamond Drake tickets, so only 600 more posts to go in this thread. Thats to much work, enter me for 1 ticket, paypal on the way for a donation.
Thanks! :twothumbs

Paypal sent!


----------



## Erasmus (Dec 29, 2007)

I want free diamond Drake tickets! Thanks for doing this! By the way, does it also count that I recently made a 40 bucks donation on the CPF MP?


----------



## JimmyM (Dec 29, 2007)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

Nice offering modamag. Thanks.


----------



## jeffb (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jon,

I want free diamond Drake tickets

jeffb


----------



## Pumaman (Dec 29, 2007)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

thanks for the chance


----------



## PEU (Dec 29, 2007)

I want free diamond Drake tickets

But if I win I will give it away in this same way to any CPFer with less than 1000 posts and more than 3 months of being registered 


Pablo


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 29, 2007)

This is a great gesture and nice way to distribute tickets !! :thumbsup:
I will, despite the temptation, not participate as I do not do Li-Ion. But what a great light !!! 

Just don't tell Darell. He will be tough to beat given his post count. 

bernie


P.S.: Mr. Beam ... for me it reads as if the proximity resrtictions are only in place for the guessing part and not for the whole show?


----------



## chimo (Dec 29, 2007)

Jon, this is a great gesture. Thank you.

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

The pic looks like an array of tritium vials.


----------



## Nebula (Dec 29, 2007)

Jonathan - Very nice gesture and a very creative way to give the light away. 

"I want free diamond Drake tickets," and I will commit to purchase 10 additional for this good cause.

BTW - the photo looks like trit, but others have already guessed that, so my guess is wayyyyyy out there - a row of Drake's illuminated via UV???? 

Kirk

Money sent.


----------



## DonShock (Dec 29, 2007)

$20 donation to CPF
 $20 donation to CPF Marketplace (not sure if it counts, but I hate having different subscription expiration dates)

I'm guessing the blurry pix is a fob made with two different colors of paracord, one of them GID.

Please split my entries, half for me and half for Ledaholic.


----------



## ibcj (Dec 29, 2007)

The picture looks like trit vials inserted into a watch band or bracelet.


----------



## will (Dec 29, 2007)

OK I'll jump in on this one.

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 29, 2007)

so are the cosmetically defective ones available?  or will never see the light of day...

edit: wait i think 6 were nice and are gone, and this is for the remaining 4?


----------



## jch79 (Dec 29, 2007)

:sick2: YECH! :green: Who in their RIGHT :tinfoil: MIND would want a Black Diamond Titanium Drake? :shakehead :shrug:







Oh... wait... I WOULD! Just FYI, this light is the



!!

Congrats to whoever wins this beauty! :thumbsup: And a *huge* :twothumbs to Jonathan!! :wave: What a great gesture!

Please give my free ticket(s) to Kenster, because that dude deserves a free light for all the ones he's given away! :devil:

:tinfoil: john


----------



## JimmyM (Dec 29, 2007)

My guess for the picture is a nighttime view of a nautical/boating dock or navigation guide.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 29, 2007)

I want free diamond Drake tickets.

Thanks, modamag! :bow:


----------



## greg_in_canada (Dec 29, 2007)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

The picture looks like a bracelet with GITD or tritium vials in it.

Thanks for doing this - Greg


----------



## Radio (Dec 29, 2007)

I want free diamond Drake tickets! 

This is to keep Sigman from winning!!! :nana:


----------



## dmdrewitt (Dec 29, 2007)

> post here how many tickets you would like, it's an honor system.



I would like 2 tickets please. $20 donated.

David :thumbsup:


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 29, 2007)

Beamhead said:


> :shrug:



Beam I THINK Jonathan means that you can't guess about the picture but can get tickets by other means...


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 29, 2007)

$20 Donation for two tickets.
I want free diamond Drake tickets
I'll guess later on the picture.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 29, 2007)

$20 donation for 2 tickets. 
I want free diamond Drake tickets.

:thumbsup:


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 29, 2007)

I want free diamond Drake tickets. And Wow! Thanks for the chance at this incredible light!


----------



## 0dBm (Dec 29, 2007)

modamag said:


> *4. Guess what the heck is the content of this picture. *
> Jonathan



A dozen GID pill fobs in a wooden tray of some sort.


----------



## Loomp (Dec 29, 2007)

Is the 'mystery picture' a bunch of Drake flashlights standing on end?


----------



## Stillphoto (Dec 29, 2007)

At first I was thinking more along the lines of a bunch of Lummi wees. However now I think it is indeed be a bunch of TiCn or chromed Drakes, some of which (towards the right) may be reflecting something that's in front of them.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 29, 2007)

Such a nice gesture.

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


----------



## Sway (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh' My!

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

Thanks for doing this Jonathan 

Cheers
Kelly


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, this is why CPF is great, all the giving members.

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

About the picture,

Humm, GITD or tritium things next to the Drakes?

Thank you for doing this


----------



## Marduke (Dec 29, 2007)

I want free diamond Drake tickets


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Picture...


Tritium Vials from Norway in a special protective home made container.

:shrug:


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 29, 2007)

Too cool, Jonathan.

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


----------



## Walt175 (Dec 30, 2007)

Well would you look at that! Seems I now qualify for a free ticket, so :
"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


----------



## paulr (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow, cool, thanks Jon.

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


----------



## AWGD8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Darn ! I still have 936 post to go....


----------



## kevinm (Dec 30, 2007)

Jan 7th!?!? That's the day after my birthday! What more could a guy want?

1 ticket, please.

Kevin


----------



## nein166 (Dec 30, 2007)

To help keep the lights on I got a Gold badge

1 ticket for a $10 CPF donation please


----------



## gunga (Dec 30, 2007)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

please! just did the $10 a few days ago...


----------



## shiftd (Dec 30, 2007)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

Thanks for this fun, Jonathan


----------



## easilyled (Dec 30, 2007)

Further to my post #43, I'm guessing that the image is of a single
Draco lying down with glow powder epoxied into the elevated knurled areas.

Its probably attached to a keychain so that one or more keys in front
of it are casting some shadows.


----------



## kenster (Dec 30, 2007)

oo: Kenster likie *Black Diamond Titanium Drake! *

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

Oh, just sent a CPF Diamond Supporter donation so 10 tickets, please!


----------



## hank (Dec 30, 2007)

I have never til now regretted living in Northern California, except for about a minute during the last big earthquake. 
_That_ I got over (grin).
[edit]
Ok, I decided not to move out of No. Cal. to be able to guess on the picture, so now that I've ruled that out:

$10 donation made, one ticket please.

"Posts: 958" Uh, oh. Watch out ...

P.S. --- got any plans for the cosmetically _not_ perfect ones?


----------



## :)> (Dec 30, 2007)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

*Also give mine to Kenster if it is pulled out of the hat.* 

Beautiful light by the way!!!

Fantastic!


----------



## Thujone (Dec 30, 2007)

I want free diamond Drake tickets

Thanks for this kind gesture! Happy New Year


----------



## carrot (Dec 30, 2007)

I want free diamond Drake tickets!

I'll hold off on guessing what mystery picture is for now.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 30, 2007)

I want free Diamond Drake tickets!

That and 5 bucks will get you Starbucks, but SOMEBODY will win....


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 30, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I want free Diamond Drake tickets!
> 
> That and 5 bucks will get you Starbucks, but SOMEBODY will win....


 
5 bucks?

Here's your thimble full of coffee, Sir.


----------



## weedle256 (Dec 30, 2007)

CPF membership on it's way.

Please put me down for 1 ticket.

and I KNOW what that is a picture of... how far do I have to move so I can guess? :devil:


----------



## modamag (Dec 30, 2007)

Post #1 Updated with ticket #s.
You guys, You know that for every $10 spent increase your probability of winning by 1%. Spending $100 on donation will practically ensure your chances. It's a whole lot easier than making the other 999 posts 

I'm so glad to see so many "old timers" still in it and so many new faces with great amount of knowledge and contributions.

*65535: *Just another 27 post will get you an extra ticket
*Beamhead: *Most NorCal members have been @ my joint, and a good chance that they've seen this already so it would be an unfair advantage for the game (item#4).
*Erasmus: *Recent donation starting on Dec 30th and foward will count. Nothing prior 
*Kiessling: *Wow 14K+ posts, what a contribution.
*HoopleHead: *No need to reinterpret. 6 are cosmetically defective but fully funtional. 4 are perfect.
*weedle256: *You just have to move OR, NV, AZ or Mexico before Jan 7, 2008. 
- Guys, don't try to bribe weedle, it' better spent by contributing to CPF coffer.


----------



## JimH (Dec 30, 2007)

Jonathan,

If I understand this right, I'm eligible for 3 tickets based on 3397 posts. Glad I spent all that time at work surfing CPF before they laid me off for not getting any work done




.


----------



## JimH (Dec 30, 2007)

hank said:


> I have never til now regretted living in Northern California, except for about a minute during the last big earthquake. _That_ I got over (grin).


Don't fret. If you've seen it, that would be unfair. If you have not seen it, you wouldn't be able to guess it anyway, unless, of course, you send me bribes



. BTW I accept Krugerands.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 30, 2007)

Everyone else can probably stop now. I'm in ya know.

Besides I'm a feller Texan!


----------



## goldserve (Dec 30, 2007)

Very very nice jonathan. Very nice!


----------



## datiLED (Dec 31, 2007)

$10 donation made to CPF for one ticket. :thumbsup:

My guess for the glowing item is that it is a watch band or bracelet.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 31, 2007)

Just renewed my sub early, and upgraded - donation $40. Do my posts add to that? 

I'll take a guess at what the green object(s) is/are later, if I may.

Many thx for doing this Jonathan - that is a very beautiful little light.


----------



## Hallis (Dec 31, 2007)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


For the 1,000+ posts  Please. And when my paycheck hits i'll get a few tickets 

Shane


----------



## Hallis (Dec 31, 2007)

The photo looks like Glow in the dark battery holders.


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 31, 2007)

I try to not ask for anything for free, so I've donated for a gold member support and one ticket please. 

Happy New Years!


g


----------



## weedle256 (Jan 1, 2008)

modamag said:


> Post #1
> *weedle256: *You just have to move OR, NV, AZ or Mexico before Jan 7, 2008.
> - Guys, don't try to bribe weedle, it' better spent by contributing to CPF coffer.



I'm not telling...

So...

If I'm in Reno NV when I post, does that count as 'moving'?? :naughty: 

No? :sigh:


----------



## kazu (Jan 1, 2008)

Jonathan,

I'll take 1 ticket!

Thanks,
kazu


----------



## carrot (Jan 1, 2008)

So I qualify for 4.4 tickets, right? 

Anyway I only see myself marked down for one.

Thanks for the opportunity to win this!


----------



## yaesumofo (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey me too this is great!!!
I have never won anything on the CPf maybe this is my lucky chance!!
"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

Oh the image is a picture of a bunch of 9Volt batteries lined up. They may even be ipower USA lithium 500ma 9 Volts cells. Right?


Yaesumofo


----------



## nakahoshi (Jan 1, 2008)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

Happy New Year


----------



## Empyfree (Jan 1, 2008)

Just purchased a $40 Gold supporter subscription, can I have four Tickets please? :thumbsup: Cheers to you for running this event, hope it helps Sasha nicely.

Happy New year to All!


----------



## LowBat (Jan 1, 2008)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets" (2000+ posts = 2 tickets)

I wasn't able to guess what the picture was even though I've been told I've seen it several times before.


----------



## mcmc (Jan 1, 2008)

I want free diamond Drake tickets please! =)

Thanks for doing this modamag!

And for the record I've never had a chance to visit your place but no problem! Maybe one of these days I'll have to go over and check it out myself! =)


----------



## geepondy (Jan 1, 2008)

I want free diamond Drake tickets.


----------



## keysandslots (Jan 1, 2008)

I became a Silver for 180 days so I'm assuming that's good for two tickets.

Thanks

Randy


----------



## 9volt (Jan 1, 2008)

I want free diamond Drake tickets!

Thanks!


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 1, 2008)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets" for my posts!! whooo hoooo!! 


I never knew how valuable my posts were!! (i'm sure you all agree LOL)


I also just kicked $40 in donations for this cause!!! (and hey.. it helped my ticket cause too) 


A huge thank you for doing this!!!! 


Happy New Year!!!


----------



## slo-ryd (Jan 1, 2008)

CPF Supporter 12-30-2007

1 ticket please :thumbsup:


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 1, 2008)

Wonderful gift or your time and creation to the community Jonathan and good to see you in the halls again! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 1, 2008)

Put me down for one ticket. 

Damn! Now I wish I had spent less time lurking and more time posting with stupid questions! 

I'll guess later on, although I have a feeling it's already been answered.

Thanks for the opportunity! :thumbsup:


----------



## Data (Jan 1, 2008)

What Don said! :grouphug:


I want free diamond Drake tickets

.


----------



## DeLighted (Jan 1, 2008)

Put me down for 5 donation tickets.

thanks for the support of CPF.

Kent


----------



## JimH (Jan 1, 2008)

Forgot to say the magic words.

I want free diamond Drake tickets


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok,thanks for doing this,"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

I'll try guessing later!


----------



## kurri (Jan 1, 2008)

I guess that in mystery picture is a gitd battery caddy from toolsaviation.com


----------



## Jarl (Jan 1, 2008)

Is there a ticket bonus if you guess correctly on the 200th post?


----------



## Wits' End (Jan 1, 2008)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"
So do I get 3 tickets or one? 
Thanks


----------



## eidolen (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi,
I would like 2 free tickets please.
Spankin' new Silver Supporter.

I looked long and intently at the mystery pic. Even blew it up as my desktop background. I though for a bit it might be those 9V glow tube light things from Lighthound but those shadows or whatever really threw me off. I only see 12 of whatever they are but was looking for #13 from what seemed like a clue from your opening post. Oh Well.

Guess: 12 - 9V Glow Tube thingies

Cheers to whoever wins,:thumbsup:
Eidolen

Great contest ModaMag!


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello Jonathan,

Happy New Year. What a great gift.

I want a free diamond Drake ticket.

Tom


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Jan 1, 2008)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

Woo hoo!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 1, 2008)

Alright got myself a nice shiny 6 month supporter badge. Thanks again for motivating me to give back to CPF. God knows I use it way too much.

(I'm not much of a silver/gold/diamond kind of guy.. maybe there should be a Titanium option )


----------



## eebowler (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll guess that the picture is of glow in the dark painted flashlights. The little black things (non-glowing) are the switches. (You can give the tickets to SilverFox if I'm right.  )


----------



## UKSFighter (Jan 1, 2008)

2 tickets worth of donations coming. I'll guess later on the image. Thanks for an incredible giveaway.


----------



## srvctec (Jan 1, 2008)

Brand new silver supporter for 90 days = 1 ticket please. I'll guess later on the image.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 1, 2008)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets" Puhleeeasse, THANK YOU Modamag! 

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year everyone! 

That is one great looking light so I really hope I win.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jan 1, 2008)

I want free diamond Drake tickets. (Two, right?)

That's a beautiful light, Jon! :huh:


----------



## 65535 (Jan 1, 2008)

I want more free diamond drake tickets.


----------



## JimH (Jan 1, 2008)

65535 said:


> I want more free diamond drake tickets.


As of this post you have 1997 posts. 3 more posts, anywhere on CPF, should get you another ticket.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 1, 2008)

JimH as of that post I had I think I had 1996 posts, my 2000th post was on Larry's (tvdrod) question post in the service section, this is my 2,001 post. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## LifeNRA (Jan 1, 2008)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

Nice light and even nicer gesture. :thumbsup:


----------



## powernoodle (Jan 1, 2008)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets". Please.


----------



## vortechs (Jan 1, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> Put me down for one ticket.
> 
> Damn! Now I wish I had spent less time lurking and more time posting with stupid questions!
> 
> ...


Toohotruk, thanks for becoming a CPF supporter. Just spend some time helping answer 'stupid' questions and you'll have 1000 posts before you know it.


----------



## vortechs (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi modamag, 

Thanks for doing this. :bow:

I like my chrome Drake and I'm happy to have a chance for a Titanium one. 

This is a great excuse to renew my CPF supporter icon (for 1 ticket). 

plus, 

"I want free diamond Drake tickets" for my posts!!


----------



## Grox (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi modamag,

Thanks for this fantastic giveaway.

I've never won anything even though I enter most raffles and competitions that come my way...

Thank you for the chance...

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 1, 2008)

vortechs said:


> Toohotruk, thanks for becoming a CPF supporter. Just spend some time helping answer 'stupid' questions and you'll have 1000 posts before you know it.



True, but something tells me that I'm not quite going to make the "magic" 1,000 posts by the 7th.  It wouldn't make much difference anyway, I never win anything. That's OK though, it is fun trying. 

And actually, with this latest donation, my subscription won't run out for more than a year...now off to ask more stupid questions and to give some hopefully helpful answers.


----------



## Gitlaa (Jan 2, 2008)

modamag said:


> *4. Guess what the heck is the content of this picture. If you get it *



Is it a poorly painted GID toothbrush or brush of some sort??


----------



## mr.squatch (Jan 2, 2008)

modamag said:


> *4. Guess what the heck is the content of this picture. If you get it right, it qualifies you for 10 tickets*



I vote it's the pads from a swamp dozer 






Am I an idiot? I haven't seen where it says when the drawing will be?

g


----------



## Nell (Jan 2, 2008)

Not quite 1K yet. Just PP for one chance. 
Wonderful idea to raise money for a good cause.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Modamag,

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


I actually only qualify for one ticket.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 2, 2008)

I want free diamond Drake tickets

Thanks for the oppurtunity


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 2, 2008)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


----------



## Robocop (Jan 2, 2008)

I want free Diamond Drake tickets

What a very classy light and an even more classy gesture....thanks for the opportunity at this beautiful light.


----------



## flymatt (Jan 2, 2008)

1 ticket please


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2008)

modamag said:


> - 1000 posts = 1 tickets
> - post in this thread, "I want free diamond Drake tickets" so I know you're still alive and active.


As of this writing, I have 18,101 posts; that equates to 18 tickets, correct?
Even if not though, I'll still gladly accept the one ticket. 
"I want free diamond Drake tickets" - there, I did it. :thanks:

I don't have any $$$ at this time , so I cannot "donate to the cause" as it were.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 2, 2008)

flymatt said:


> 1 ticket please


 

There is certain criteria that has to be met. The only one that are free is try to be the 200th poster, or guess what the picture in post 1 is of. I am waiting to be post 200 and then guess.


----------



## mrk442 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hum any chance that picture is of Northern California Veterans Cemetery or similar type of organization?


----------



## MSaxatilus (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *modamag* 

 

_



_
_*4. Guess what the heck is the content of this picture. If you get it right, it qualifies you for 10 tickets*_

OK, I'm going to guess that this is a picture that has been altered to throw us off by photoshopping a green tinge to it or someone brought a pair of night vision goggles to Christmas Eve mass, but I think this is a closeup of bunch of unlit candles in a church somewhere. You can even see the cast of a crucifix or cross that would be located out of view and to the left. The light source would be beyond the cross also to the left.:green:

.... I have no freakin' idea.....

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

Thanks for the giveaway Jonathan!!!

MSax


----------



## thesurefire (Jan 2, 2008)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

still thinking about what my guess for the green thing will be. 

cool givaway, thanks for putting it on.


----------



## modamag (Jan 2, 2008)

Post #1 Updated with ticket #s.
It just seems like we have a bunch of guys loving to sit it out on the sideline till the last day (kinda like politics).

To make it more enticing for you guys, I'll throw in a Cree R-bin upgrade.

*weedle256: *ski trip != moving
*carrot: *I'm a SW guy, we truncate ... (int) x
*Jarl: *If you guess correctly on 200th post (unlikely) you'll get a grand total of +15
*mtbkndad: *Daniel I thought you'll be up to 3-4k posts by now.
*The_LED_Museum :*Holy Moses! you've more than earned your 18.


----------



## vortechs (Jan 2, 2008)

_



_
_*
To submit your entry form please type the characters that appear in the distorted picture above into the following box...


*_


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great gesture Jon. 
Think I'll jump in for the :

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

As for the greenie thingie... just a wild guess.. are they like ... LED strips? 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Jan 3, 2008)

modamag said:


> To make it more enticing for you guys, I'll throw in a Cree R-bin upgrade.




Sweet! 

I hooked the Serving Wench up with a sawback for #2188. I need to start posting more. 

You da man!


----------



## Mini-Moder (Jan 3, 2008)

I may not come around as much as should anymore. But I am here form time to time and this deal is just to good to pass up.

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


I will have to think about the picture. Hmmm....

What do you mean by NorCal members can't guess because of proximity?


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 3, 2008)

vortechs said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Maybe you could elaborate on that??

-Evan


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Lightguy27 said:


> Maybe you could elaborate on that??
> 
> -Evan


That's just as funny as vortechs' post. Awesome, vortechs, BTW.

My guess is a row of identical digital cameras at varying distances to the camera, illuminated from the left by a green light. I don't think I'm going to get better than that, so there you go.


----------



## yclo (Jan 3, 2008)

I want free diamond Drake tickets.

Thanks Jonathan!


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 3, 2008)

Still around a lot, I don't post as much as I used to ... don't have as much time to type, and can't browse at work anymore except lurk by blackberry phone.

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


----------



## MikeLip (Jan 3, 2008)

*I want free diamond Drake tickets*

I want free diamond Drake tickets! I just broke the 1,000 post mark!


----------



## TCW 60 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'am in for one ticket.


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 3, 2008)

I want free Diamond Drake tickets 

Jonathan :thumbsup:

When is the "Le Beau" Giveaway?

Mac


----------



## gottawearshades (Jan 3, 2008)

I want free diamond Drake tickets.

Happy New Year!


----------



## violatorjf (Jan 3, 2008)

modamag said:


> *1. Make a Donation to CPF starting today*
> - $10 donation = 1 tickets
> - post here how many tickets you would like, it's an honor system.


 
I would like 1 ticket please. :twothumbs

Thanks & good luck everyone!


----------



## REDLINEVUE (Jan 3, 2008)

My guess for the picture is an out of focus PowerFlare.. more specifically, the Olive drab with green LED's 
http://www.pf-flares.com/products.htm


"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


----------



## BVH (Jan 3, 2008)

I want free diamond Drake tickets

I'm alive and kickin!


----------



## mchlwise (Jan 3, 2008)

I want free diamond Drake tickets.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 3, 2008)

Jonathan, :bow: for offering this most excellent light. If I may and you don't mind, I'd like to throw in a paracord lanyard to go with the light - whatever the new owner would like me to whip to match the Drake.

Oh, and I want free diamond Drake tickets, please.


----------



## 4sevens (Jan 3, 2008)

I want free diamond Drake tickets.


----------



## Robban (Jan 3, 2008)

Ooh, looks like I just barely qualify for a free ticket so: I want free diamond Drake tickets  At 3:20 in the morning my brain aint fresh enough to come up with a guess on the pic though...


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 3, 2008)

gottawearshades said:


> I want free diamond Drake tickets.
> 
> Happy New Year!





REDLINEVUE said:


> My guess for the picture is an out of focus PowerFlare.. more specifically, the Olive drab with green LED's
> http://www.pf-flares.com/products.htm
> 
> 
> "I want free diamond Drake tickets"



Hey, I thought you only get 1 free diamond drake tix PER 1000 posts? 

Please read the first post thoroughly and feel free to contribute generously to CPF to obtain your tickets  :nana:


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 3, 2008)

What ever happened to the "The picture will be updated to reveal more and more as the days past by" ??? Any updates? 

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 3, 2008)

Double Post


----------



## DFiorentino (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll take ten tickets. (...awaiting supporter icon to appear...)

And if I still qualify... "I want free diamond Drake tickets"

-DF


----------



## gnef (Jan 3, 2008)

single ticket for a supporter donation.

thanks for doing this!


----------



## modamag (Jan 4, 2008)

First clue is the puzzle below. Also the original image have been improved.

Have fun.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 4, 2008)

modamag said:


> ..... Also the original image have been improved.


 
One of those stretch, metal watch bands, with GLOW paint on some of the links?


----------



## yoyoteen (Jan 4, 2008)

$10 donation , "ONE" ticket please~~


----------



## white light (Jan 4, 2008)

for CPF Diamond Supporter Subscription $50.00 = 5 tickets
Thank You,Jesse


----------



## KingSmono (Jan 4, 2008)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

Woo-hoo, just made it... 1,000th post.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 4, 2008)

I was holding out any guesses for the updated hints but I'm still not coming up with any sane guesses. So I guess I'll take a wild guess at something - how about a plaque with flashlight bodies mounted on it. These would be bodies that were not up to modamag's standards cosmetically or otherwise. Maybe not a sane guess but it sounds like something I would do


----------



## AWGD8 (Jan 4, 2008)

AWGD8 said:


> Darn ! I still have 936 post to go....




 $10 donation to CPF ! I want my ticket..


----------



## Jarl (Jan 4, 2008)

is the puzzle the original image in normal colour, jumbled?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't mean to be whiney...

But if 1000 posts = 1 Ticket

Then why do I only have ticket# 2121???


----------



## AWGD8 (Jan 4, 2008)

The picture looks like Rifles standing up in a rack. The actual image is the black. -- my educated guess.....:devil:


----------



## Phredd (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for doing this. It's very generous. I just donated $20. Please assign me two tickets.


----------



## Glühbirnchen (Jan 4, 2008)

It's several top parts of a Drake (the one which you have to remove in order to put in a battery) in a row.Probably enlightened by tritium locators or something to make the green light. My guess. :thinking:


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, from the the light reflected on the hard surface they are sitting on and the shadow created by whatever is on the back side of the dominos, makes me think it'd be some sort of rectangular BBM boards all lined up. That assumes the dominos are quite small. Spacing doesn't quite look right though.


----------



## geepondy (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, strong hint is N. CA residents can't guess due to proximity reasons. So it's a landmark of some sort. I've never been in the area but I'm guessing it's a graveyard with gravestones and crosses and maybe a bust of some sort in the far right. Of course I couldn't tell you exactly which one.


----------



## Ty4752 (Jan 5, 2008)

I would like 1 tickets please. $10 donated.
Thanks


----------



## Stillphoto (Jan 5, 2008)

geepondy said:


> Ok, strong hint is N. CA residents can't guess due to proximity reasons. So it's a landmark of some sort. I've never been in the area but I'm guessing it's a graveyard with gravestones and crosses and maybe a bust of some sort in the far right. Of course I couldn't tell you exactly which one.


 
That, or the norcal residents may have gone to a cpf gathering at his place and they've seen whatever it is...

One question I have - is the jumbled picture the same photo as the green and black one before it was turned green and black?


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 5, 2008)

modamag said:


>


 
Ooops! Seems I accidentally guessed twice. Just ignore my 2nd guess. 

Still...... What the Hell am I looking at?? :thinking:


----------



## dan_ (Jan 5, 2008)

my guess on the greenish pic:
Away from formfactor "drake" - maybe it´s some sort of building(s), photograph taken through a night-vision gear. :huh: :shrug:


----------



## Jarl (Jan 5, 2008)

geepondy said:


> Ok, strong hint is N. CA residents can't guess due to proximity reasons. So it's a landmark of some sort. I've never been in the area but I'm guessing it's a graveyard with gravestones and crosses and maybe a bust of some sort in the far right. Of course I couldn't tell you exactly which one.



That's what I thought, but I the OP went on to state later that he shows it to people when they're at his place, or something similar.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah Mod said that a lot of Nor Cal members have been to his place and have likely seen it so they could'nt guess.


----------



## geepondy (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh Ok then it's probably not a landmark. I tried using imagining editing to remove/change colors etc to bring out more features.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 5, 2008)

Good question.....



Jarl said:


> is the puzzle the original image in normal colour, jumbled?


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Jan 5, 2008)

Jonathan, very nice gesture!

I want free diamond Drake tickets, and have also extended my donation subscription today with $10 additional.

Thanks for supporting the community!


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 5, 2008)

Guess I better get while the gettin's good.
I want a free Drake ticket, please. And thank you for offering it to us!


----------



## modamag (Jan 5, 2008)

Post #1 Updated with ticket #s.
So far still no correct answer to the guessing game. 
The second picture puzzle is just another view angle scrabble to a 15x15 puzzle.
Everything is in normal color space, just different amount of lighting.
Next clue will be updated tomorrow with an easier picture puzzle in which a 3 yrs old kid can solve.

*Mini-Moder: *NorCal member just can't participate in the guessing game.
*greenLED: *I'll include your gracious offer with the give away. Thanx!
*PlayboyJoeShmoe *Sorry updated.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 5, 2008)

Grazi!


----------



## kenster (Jan 5, 2008)

kenster said:


> oo: Kenster likie *Black Diamond Titanium Drake! *
> 
> "I want free diamond Drake tickets"
> 
> Oh, just sent a CPF Diamond Supporter donation so 10 tickets, please!


 
Howdy Jonathan! :wave:

Does my 12-30-2007 CPF Diamond Supporter donation of $100 qualify for 10 tickets? I feel funny asking  but this Drake would be awesome to win!


----------



## modamag (Jan 5, 2008)

Most certainly sir. The first 3 tickets were from other donating to your generous cause  Your total ticket count is 13 (my good luck #) and soon to be 14 if you can muster up another 53 post by monday


----------



## AWGD8 (Jan 5, 2008)

modamag said:


> Everything is in normal color space, just different amount of lighting.Next clue will be updated tomorrow with an easier picture puzzle in which a 3 yrs old kid can solve.



I`m 33, but when it comes to flashlight addiction I think and act like a 2 year old... still, your pic won`t help...


----------



## Robban (Jan 5, 2008)

modamag said:


> Post #1 Updated with ticket #s.
> So far still no correct answer to the guessing game.
> The second picture puzzle is just another view angle scrabble to a 15x15 puzzle.
> Everything is in normal color space, just different amount of lighting.
> ...


If it makes you feel any better this 27 year old has spent several hours on the current puzzle and isn't even halfway there DOH! I wish I had a printer...


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I dont know about you guy's but Im pretty far along with the pic. I also took it into photoshop and some of the darker squares have an image hidden in themm it's just that they were darkened. I can see alot, the pic is really fuzzy though so matching the squares up to make an image is hard, but it's not impossible....

-Evan


----------



## Firemedic262 (Jan 6, 2008)

$10 donation = 1 tickets


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Modamag, when will the update take place?


----------



## 4sevens (Jan 6, 2008)

modamag said:


> First clue is the puzzle below. Also the original image have been improved.
> 
> Have fun.


Was this image blurred? Any of the pieces rotated?


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, the image is'nt sharp and the pieces are all mixed up. Also, some of the pieces were darkened i believe. Hope it helps.

-Evan


----------



## goldserve (Jan 6, 2008)

+1 Ticket pls! =D


----------



## 65535 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm almost tempted to cut make a game out of solving that puzzle, but iono if I could take the time to.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 6, 2008)

I was gonna do that but with the fuzzyness I don't think it would work.

-Evan


----------



## gnef (Jan 6, 2008)

i'm trying it in paint right now, and have a few 'chunks' pieced together, but still difficult to tell.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah the only thing I have for sure so far is the yellow balls and something else that Im not gonna share:nana:. Good luck!!

-Evan


----------



## Sinjz (Jan 6, 2008)

I want free diamond Drake tickets


----------



## Calina (Jan 6, 2008)

Is this post 200 yet?


----------



## 65535 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Post 200!*

I am lucky today methinks, now when I figure out my guess tomorrow this will be where I post it.


----------



## bfg9000 (Jan 6, 2008)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 6, 2008)

oh well


----------



## DonShock (Jan 6, 2008)

Over 1,000 posts, and I thought I’d try for post #200 in this thread, so.........”I want free diamond Drake ticket.”

Edit: Nuts, I missed it. Oh well.:shrug:


----------



## Dantor (Jan 6, 2008)

Calina the devils number is always off! you missed it by one lol

I want free diamond Drake ticket and I will donate
Thank you for the chance Modamag, sweet light


----------



## Sinjz (Jan 6, 2008)

DonShock said:


> Over 1,000 posts, and I thought I’d try for post #200 in this thread, so.........”I want free diamond Drake ticket.”
> 
> Edit: Nuts, I missed it. Oh well.:shrug:



I thought it was the 200th "poster". I assume modamag is counting. 

Anyway, my guess as to what the content of the picture is, GID battery holders. :shrug:


----------



## Calina (Jan 6, 2008)

Calina said:


> Is this post 200 yet?


 

Ha, ah, ah! 

Well... somebody had to make this thing moving again.

Post # 199 was my post # 666. Dantor, I think you are right: this is not a lucky number . 

Good luck to you 65535.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 6, 2008)

It's all good.


-Evan


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh, and good luck and congrats 65535.

-Evan


----------



## mcmc (Jan 6, 2008)

Easy there :wave:  Come on now, let's take it in the spirit of good fun and the generosity that modamag exhibited!

If you want more tickets you can always donate too


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 6, 2008)

No worry's, it is all in the good spirit of fun. Seriously though, congrats to 65535!!! And my hat is of to you Modamag.:candle:

-Evan


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 6, 2008)

$20.00 donation = 2 tickets

Heck of a good idea, modamag.

Sinjz -

200th poster. I believe you are right. I'm not counting but Excel says Kenster was 121. If you are the 200th poster then way to go man.

This is fun.


----------



## Long John (Jan 6, 2008)

Free ticket for me too please 

Thank you very much :bow:...:bow:...:bow:


Very best regards

_____
Tom:wave:


----------



## eltel999 (Jan 6, 2008)

Modamag you're a star!

$20 donation to CPF, two tickets please.

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## flashlight (Jan 6, 2008)

I think everyone (including me) was trying to hit #200 that's why CPF crashed! :shakehead


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey modamag...my draco is still alive without any scratch !! A great light indeed 

Happy new year to you and thank you for this good idea..

So, I count more than 1000 posts and I hope to be elligible for some free tickets 

The magic sentence is here :"I want free diamond Drake tickets" 

Cheers,
Pascal


----------



## 65535 (Jan 6, 2008)

Pascal I was wondering when you would pop in.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't know about the 200th poster vs. 200th post in the thread, but if it was the 200th poster, he would have to keep track of every duplicate post by a person, and anyone that posted earlier would not be able to get the 200th poster. We'll see what he says.

Thanks everyone for the luck though.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 6, 2008)

modamag said:


> *3. Be the 200th poster of this thread will qualify you for 5 tickets *
> - Consecutive post (eg. 198, 199, 200) will not count. In such case the next poster qualify.



Seems straight forward and clear to me. Maybe I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 6, 2008)

Would'nt he go by post count? That seems like the logical way to do it and if so than 65535 is indeed the winner of 200th post. Well good luck man.

-Evan


----------



## 65535 (Jan 6, 2008)

If it's 200th poster, we aren't even close, and all of us our out of the running.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 6, 2008)

I could be wrong but is'nt the post count displayed in the top right corner of each post? In which you did in fact make post 200.

-Evan


----------



## Jarl (Jan 6, 2008)

I was assuming it'd be post number 200, not poster 200.


----------



## SheDevil (Jan 6, 2008)

Back from Reno wasnt lucky there might as well give $20.00 bucks here. 
2 tix, please. :devil:


----------



## 9volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Icebreak said:


> Seems straight forward and clear to me. Maybe I'm reading it wrong.



I think the spirit of the thing is that post #200 wins, but if someone made 20 consecutive posts from post 180, that doesn't count and then post #201 wins.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 6, 2008)

A little late to the party, but better than never!

I want free diamond Drake tickets!


----------



## Toglud (Jan 6, 2008)

I just made a $20 donation, so I would like 2 tickets please.

Thanks
Torben.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 6, 2008)

9volt said:


> I think the spirit of the thing is that post #200 wins, but if someone made 20 consecutive posts from post 180, that doesn't count and then post #201 wins.



That would make sense. I focused on the word _poster_.

Well, it's a fun thing we're doing here. It reminded me to re-up my support.

BTW, that gold support button looks good next to your avatar...similar colors and all. I almost went with silver because I like the way it looks.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 6, 2008)

modamag said:


> *greenLED: *I'll include your gracious offer with the give away. Thanx!



:thanks: to you for offering this. :twothumbs


----------



## VerbalK (Jan 6, 2008)

:twothumbs for one donation's ticket.
Thanks


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm just wondering but what do you plan on doing with the cosmetically defective Drakes?

Any pictures?

If I had the money(and a credit card), I would donate but since I don't...

Thanks for donating this amazing little light.


----------



## Sinjz (Jan 6, 2008)

I clearly think modamag meant the 200th post. I believe 65535 got the bonus tickets.

I was KIDDING about the 200th "poster" thing!!! Notice the tounge emote thing? I didn't think anybody would take that seriously.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't worry Sinjz we were tongue in cheek with Ice Break .


----------



## cnjl3 (Jan 6, 2008)

1 ticket for me.


----------



## X_Marine (Jan 6, 2008)

Happy to make a donation, and many thanks to Jonathan for his generosity..

Still wear my TiN Draco 24/7 and love it, can't wait to deliver the second one I bought b4 Christmas. One fine torch.
I would like 2 tickets please. paid in full.. :thumbsup:

ThanX
X..


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, actually I thought it was precisely the 200th poster meaning 200th human to post but it seems that you guys are reading it as the human that made the 200th post. 9 Volt's explanation made sense to me though. It could be that during the work day I'm dealing with so many absolutes and "exactly equal tos" that I misinterpret what humans mean sometimes.

Or...I was using Excel to count the posters and Excel sometimes doesn't understand 65535 so maybe that caused the misinterpretation. Yea. That's the ticket. That's what happened.

I'm going to stick my tongue in my check now.


----------



## jaybiz32 (Jan 6, 2008)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

Thanks.
Good luck to all


----------



## gnef (Jan 6, 2008)

i think you misinterpreted the directions. In order to receive free tickets, you must have at least one thousand posts. otherwise you must either donate or follow the other special ways of receiving tickets.


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful light, Modamag! :bow:

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

BTW, my Ti Draco has been riding happily on my keyring for the better part of the past year and still looks like new. It may well be the best, most durable keychain light ever built. Kudos my friend... and Happy New Year! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zot (Jan 6, 2008)

Payment made $10 donation for 1 ticket.
Thanks.
Good luck everyone. This is a very nice light!


----------



## StrayLight (Jan 7, 2008)

*1. Make a **Donation to CPF** starting today
*- $10 donation = 1 tickets
- post here how many tickets you would like, it's an honor system.
- someone have to help Sasha keep the lights ON.


Great idea for a CPF fundraiser... donation made for one ticket. Thanks.

BTW, the photo looks like something from *Tron*, but I really have no idea.


----------



## modamag (Jan 7, 2008)

*65535* got the 200th post. Congrats & Good Luck!







Onto the 2nd freebie part here 2nd to last puzzle update.
What originally was a 225 piece puzzle have now reduced to a 49 piece puzzle. Blur process have been applied to the original picture to keep it interesting.

"Guys keep your mind focus on what's important and steer clear of all the clutter".

BTW: I'll update the ticket list 1st thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 7, 2008)

OK, my guess is: They are vials of re-animation serum right?


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 7, 2008)

gnef said:


> i think you misinterpreted the directions. In order to receive free tickets, you must have at least one thousand posts. otherwise you must either donate or follow the other special ways of receiving tickets.



Right. Like if we were playing 8 ball rotation and there was a $5.00 bonus for the shooter that made the 21st ball. We just need 4 players. The 21st shooter would be one of those 4 participants.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 7, 2008)

The puzzle pic is indeed your shop, highlighting your lathe, that will be my guess, I am unsure about the green glowy pic.

Found this while digging around for some pics, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/57826


----------



## bear93445 (Jan 7, 2008)

I believe the first pic is of a glow in the dark, 12 pack, spare battery carrier. I don't remember wher I saw it but it looked very simular.
:wave:


----------



## jch79 (Jan 7, 2008)

I solved the puzzle, no problem... however it still doesn't help me figure out what the heck the mystery picture is! :shrug:

john

EDIT: Since I'm not trying to get the Drake, I wonder if I should post the unscrambled picture... :thinking: Any thoughts?


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 7, 2008)

jch79 said:


> EDIT: Since I'm not trying to get the Drake, I wonder if I should post the unscrambled picture... :thinking: Any thoughts?


 
Two thoughts....

No one has guessed what it is yet, don't ruin the surprise.

And two, why aren't you trying to get it? You have enough posts for 2 tickets.


----------



## jch79 (Jan 7, 2008)

Monocrom-

Per post #35 in this thread, I already have a Black Diamond Ti Drake, and would rather someone else get a chance to have one. I wanted my tickets to go to Kenster, but it doesn't look like that happened. :shrug: Jonathan, per my post #35, could you give my two tickets to Kenster?

Ok, I won't post the unscrambled photo. I'm just tryin' to help out, as there's not much time left!

 john


----------



## daloosh (Jan 7, 2008)

What a great, fun giveaway!

"I want free diamond Drake tickets" 

daloosh


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 7, 2008)

I want free diamond Drake tickets


----------



## Buck91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow only 200 some odd posts, somehow it feels like I have more...


Are those Radioactive carbon rods?


----------



## Jarl (Jan 7, 2008)

Arg! I have an inkling, but I don't want to throw away my guess. Any more clues?


----------



## Finbar (Jan 7, 2008)

2 tickets for me please.

Thanks,

Fin


----------



## modamag (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow to imagine that lil o me can crash CPF so empowering.
I'll promise to do it again, yikes Sasha & the webteam are gonna kill me [shoot]

I'm a little late this morning due to all the darn meetings. If someone already solved the puzzle feel free to share it with the rest of the gang.
So far bear93445's guess is the closest

We will stop collecting tickets @ 7PM PST

*Gunner12: *Drake/Draco bodies are really "fine" if anywhere along the line (machining/polishing/plating) there is a messup the part is pretty much scrap.
I dunno what to do with them yet. The cost of origination for one of these units is $380. I would not like to sell them knowingly that there was a defect.
*jch79 *Your tickets have been forwarded to kenster along with mine.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 7, 2008)

"I want free diamond Drake tickets"

Please forward my two tickets to kenster too!!!


----------



## jch79 (Jan 7, 2008)

modamag said:


> *jch79 *Your tickets have been forwarded to kenster along with mine.



Thanks! :thumbsup:



modamag said:


> If someone already solved the puzzle feel free to share it with the rest of the gang. So far bear93445's guess is the closest.



Ok! Note that I make no claim at this being 100% correct! :duck:






Good luck!

:wave: john


----------



## greenLED (Jan 7, 2008)

:twothumbs unscrambling that pic, J!

Was that your first lathe, modamag?


----------



## Empyfree (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll check back in the morning to see the results. Should come in at about 3:00am here! Good luck everybody, and well done on the Jigsaw Puzzle jch79! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jarl (Jan 7, 2008)

jch79 said:


> Thanks! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's pretty much what I got to; so I guess it's right. (or close enough)

Right, my guess:

I think it's something to do with odd types of batteries, possibly those that use salt water to generate a voltage. I think you mixed GITD powder in with the salt water/whatever, or you mixed something that changes UV light to visible, green light, and shone a UV torch powered by the 12 cells, lighting themselves up. The cells are in a tray of some sort, and held together with a holder holder which is what is blocking the bulk of the rear cells' light from getting to the camera (some sort of central divide, but not high enough to block off the tops, hence the connecting wires you can see) and some of the front cells.


Good luck to whoever gets it right


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 7, 2008)

That's not really the mystery pic is it, of the lathe?
If not, I'd like to guess it's a bunch of 9v batteries.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 7, 2008)

I can see the mystery object (re-animation serum) on the far right of the unscrambled picture if that helps anyone.


----------



## jch79 (Jan 7, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> I can see the mystery object (re-animation serum) on the far right of the unscrambled picture if that helps anyone.



I saw the same thing...


----------



## Dantor (Jan 7, 2008)

maybe a jig to hold parts/bodies?


----------



## e2x2e (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been waiting for a while to guess. I still have no clue what it is, but I do think it is something BIG...a landmark, because of how people from North California knew it. I think it might be something in water, but who knows!


----------



## AWGD8 (Jan 7, 2008)

Those look like Modamag favorite Jovan Musk Cologne in a Box...


----------



## Pher (Jan 7, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is a glow in the dark holder for cutting tools. I don't know what specific cutting tools but its some cutting tools for the lathe.It might be something in that area.


----------



## Finbar (Jan 7, 2008)

My guess:

12 Draco(TiN?)
1 Black Diamond Drake
1 Draco(chrome? AAA extender? with Turbo head?)

12 Draco(TiN?) lined up in two rows of six.

On the left end between the two Draco is the Black Diamond Drake.

On top of it all is the Draco(chrome? AAA extender? with Turbo head?) lying/suspended/propped up.

I do not think it is GID. I think the first post is a Photoshop manipulated image to make it look green.

I think you were inspired by the Lummi banner ad here on CPF.

Is that an Atlas lathe in the pic?


Fin

P.S. The winner should be informed that I have an extra kidney that I do not need.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think Pher has got it. The vertical GITD parts are a rack of some sort. The 'shadows' are cutting tools for the lathe. 

Superb thread Jonathan, and a very fine and generous gesture from you. But this puzzle has been driving me *CRAZY!!!*


----------



## 65535 (Jan 7, 2008)

First off, I didn't see my 5 free tickets :shrug:.


Almost as important, my official guess on the glow in the dark item, is a glow in the dark parts holder, used to hold anything from screws to completed flashlights.


----------



## Mark620 (Jan 7, 2008)

Collets


----------



## srvctec (Jan 7, 2008)

modamag said:


>



OK, here's my guess. It's not GITD anything, because if it was, there wouldn't be any shadows such as they are. Only one surface is illuminated on the 3 dimensional objects in the photo meaning the light came from one direction. I believe that either a green (or maybe not even green) light source or image editing software was used to create the green in the photo.The light source came from the left. I believe the green objects (which aren't really green) are protrusions from a parts holding rack or tray made of molded plastic or wood. There are most likely parts in the rack which are causing the shadows. Also notice the reflection of these individual protrusions on the base of whatever they are mounted. This could be a plastic or metal tray holding the rack or actually part of the rack itself.

That's my guess and I'm stickin' to it! (Post #108 was my original post for the ticket- saved my guess until now).


----------



## AWGD8 (Jan 7, 2008)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:
:grouphug::grouphug:
:grouphug:


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 7, 2008)

I feel like a boy waiting for christmas!, Is it time yet?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 7, 2008)

I was darn lucky at the Bowling Alley tonight so I feel kind of pumped about this! I drew 5 of a kind in 5 draws (two cards once one card each other time!)

We won that game by enough that when their third bowler makes up his absence he probably won't get that one!


----------



## PEU (Jan 7, 2008)

modamag said:


>



My guess is that the green stuff is some material that glows in the dark, but this is not the important part, the important ones are the dark stuff between them, I guess they are quickchange tool post tools, and the last one looks like a knurler.

Or I can be wrong 


Pablo


----------



## modamag (Jan 7, 2008)

Pher got the correct guess. Here's the full picture revealed. It a dovetail tool holder for my quick change tool holders. It was my first time using my CNC mill (sometime last year). I followed darkzero's technique with slow cure epoxy GID 
















As you guys have probably known by now I did the ticketing scheme with the following reasons in mind in the order of importance to me.
1. Bring some much needed fund to CPF operations.
2. Thank all the great contributing members of CPF
3. Have some fun to start out the new year.
4. I love machining. This was kinda a jesture to thank all the inspiring machinist with their beautiful creations that they brought here to CPF. Just to name a few ... tvorde, McGizmo, fivemega, cmac, leef, brian, Roth and so many others. w/o whom CPF might be quite different.


Alright now for the other part of the fun. All ticketing booth are now CLOSED! And the loto begins.

Numbers are called up in reversed order eg 5124 will be called out "4" first, then "2" then "1" then "5" update will be every hour 
Without further adieu the first number up is ...











So the winning lotto number is *2XX2*. As you can see my lil daughter is more interested in her dads' toys than with the lotto.

*GreenLED & Finbar :*My first lathe was a Seig C6B variable speed. I then upgraded to a Monarch 10EE, sold it because it was SINKING MY GARAGE. I finally settle upon a Hardigne HLV-H.
At one time in my possession was Don's Atlas 13x60 (I think) but it was only a temporary shelter.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 7, 2008)

Aww.. I'm out of the running before it even started 
Thanks for the gesture Jon! Cute Kids!!


----------



## kenster (Jan 7, 2008)

_**** modamag *** *__*jch79 *** Goatee*** TranquillityBase ****_

*My thanks to these kind and generous Gentleman! :bow:*


*Good luck everyone! *


*Ken *


*Jonathan, I was just going to guess a dovetail tool holder! *


----------



## Dantor (Jan 7, 2008)

great looking kids. Just think, someday we may be buying lights from them! thanks again for the fun J, good-luck all


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm out already!  If only Modamag would admit that he has a secret lab where he performs experiments using the pictured re-animation serum! 


Good luck to the rest of you! :twothumbs

Thanks again for the opportunity. :thanks:


----------



## modamag (Jan 8, 2008)

The next winning number is ...












So the winning lotto number is *[size=+2]2X52*[/size].
It's getting kinda late, the next drawing will be tomorrow to close out the lotto


----------



## mr.squatch (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like kenster's gonna get it with his free ticket. haha. Congrats to whoever of the 3 remaining guys gets it. I'm out yet again. Ah well it's for a good cause. Thanks a lot Moda, great giveaway


g


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 8, 2008)

*And the runner-ups are ......*

JimmyM 2052

geepondy 2152-2155

greenLED 2251-2263

kenster 2351-2353

Who will be the lucky winner???


----------



## PEU (Jan 8, 2008)

modamag said:


>





PEU said:


> My guess is that the green stuff is some material that glows in the dark, but this is not the important part, the important ones are the dark stuff between them, I guess they are quickchange tool post tools, and the last one looks like a knurler.



I failed to describe what was visible and accurately described the dark parts.

What a dilemma, I can see in the dark, I don't need flashlights anymore  :nana:


Pablo


----------



## jch79 (Jan 8, 2008)

LEDcandle said:


> *And the runner-ups are ......*
> 
> JimmyM 2052
> 
> ...


----------



## datiLED (Jan 8, 2008)

I am pretty sure that Kenster, :tinfoil: _the King of Ti_ needs a fix. This could settle his nerves for a few days.


----------



## modamag (Jan 8, 2008)

The next and final winning number is ...











So the winning lotto number is *[size=+2]2252*[/size].
Congratulation winner. Please email me with your address and preference of LED (Q5-WC or R2-WH).

Thank you everyone for participating.
May the New Year bring you and your family the best of tidings.


----------



## modamag (Jan 8, 2008)

Pablo, you were dead on but just couple post late.
Hope you like your new Mill cause I sure do.


----------



## Long John (Jan 8, 2008)

Congratulations GreenLed and thanks again for the nice game Jonathan :twothumbs.........:grouphug:


Very best regards 

_____
Tom:wave:


----------



## jch79 (Jan 8, 2008)

:rock: GREENIE!!!! :rock: Way to go, Punk! :devil: All 'dem posts finally did ya some good, eh? :nana:

You better go with the R2 WH tint - warm & BRIGHT! 

Thanks for all of the fun, Jonathan! :wave: Great gesture!! :thumbsup:

john


----------



## LifeNRA (Jan 8, 2008)

Couldn't happen to a nicer person.

Congrats Migs!!!!
I am very happy to see you win this. 

Modamag,
This was very generous give away. Thank you for making it fun to participate in and to watch. :thumbsup: 
I hope you receive a huge blessing for your kindness.

Oh, and very cute children. You must be very proud.


----------



## violatorjf (Jan 8, 2008)

:thanks: for doing this modamag, it was fun!


----------



## greenLED (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm totally speechless. I don't know if I should faint, drool, faint while I drool , or...

Modamag - :bow: :bow: :bow: Talk about owning a unique light. WOW!!

Many, many :thanks:


----------



## kenster (Jan 8, 2008)

* CONGRATS greenLED!!!!  *

Don`t forget you owe yourself a custom lanyard for this light.


----------



## jch79 (Jan 8, 2008)

kenster said:


> Don`t forget you owe yourself a custom lanyard for this light.



 And we're all gonna need to see a picture to prove it!

BTW, as my faithful Draco has keychain duties, the Drake makes a :rock: neck-carry light! And mine hangs on a greenLED-made neck lanyard!! :thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED (Jan 8, 2008)

kenster said:


> * CONGRATS greenLED!!!!  *
> 
> Don`t forget you owe yourself a custom lanyard for this light.



Thanks, K!

J, I need to source some diamond-coated paracord before I can take pics. 

I can't believe I won.


----------



## PEU (Jan 8, 2008)

modamag said:


> Pablo, you were dead on but just couple post late.
> Hope you like your new Mill cause I sure do.



Don't worry, you are invited to come to use it here anytime, I even pay for the barbecue and beers 

Thanks for doing this, it was fun for all !


Pablo


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 8, 2008)

Congratulations, Migs.

Thanks, Jonathan. This was a fine thing to and a ton o' fun to boot.


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats green fella!!!!


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congratulations Green LED!!!


----------



## e2x2e (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats! Lucky you! Enjoy the flashlight.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats G!!! :twothumbs


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 8, 2008)

I knew it would be Greenie!! 
Wow... great light with a well-deserving CPFer... enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Groundhog66 (Jan 9, 2008)

HUGE congrats to The Green One


:twothumbs


----------



## Stillphoto (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Greenie!


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 9, 2008)

kenster said:


> * CONGRATS greenLED!!!!  *
> 
> Don`t forget you owe yourself a custom lanyard for this light.


 
That's the ironic part! I'm sure he'll keep his promise to.... himself ?? 

Congrats! If I had to lose, I'm glad it was to you.

And I think I speak for all the Regulars when I say.... Here's hoping your wife has no clue that you won such a great light!


----------



## Calina (Jan 9, 2008)

Yé for greenLed! :twothumbs 
Congratulation! I'm really happy you won.

And many many :thanks: to Jonathan for running this one :goodjob:.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 9, 2008)

Congratulations, Green!:thumbsup:


----------



## Greta (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you to all of you who made donations to CPF!!  This was a _VERY COOL_ thing for Jonathan to do and it is *MUCH* appreciated!! :bow:

And it looks like it was a whole lot of fun too!!! 

Thanks again guys.... and *THANK YOU MODAMAG!!! *:kiss:


----------



## nein166 (Jan 9, 2008)

Its really cool that greenLED won. The user that may have contributed the most(or taken up the most bandwidth ) won. I don't have time to check if greeny has the most posts but he's got more than Sasha. 

:twothumbs Congrats greenLED and thanks modamag!


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 13, 2008)

IS it a Green Diamond Titanium Drake now 

Congrats Green LEd !! And thank you Jonathan for your generosity


----------



## UKSFighter (Jan 13, 2008)

congrats Greenie!


----------



## AWGD8 (Jan 13, 2008)

You deserved it GreenLED!
Enjoy your new toy!
Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyM (Jan 13, 2008)

Aaarrrrgggghhhhh! Soooo close.

Congrats, GreenLED!

Do the runners up get anything other than the agony of getting so close? :laughing:

Thanks for a great fund raiser.


----------



## X_Marine (Jan 15, 2008)

*So what's the hold up GreenLED..
We Want PICs... and Lots of emm dude...* 

I must say, I can't think of anyone more deserving with all the helpful things you do for everyone. A big Congrats!!  

 And also of course Thanks to Jonathan for the awesome contribution and antics.. lol Great fun.. ! 

ThanX
X..


----------



## modamag (Jan 15, 2008)

The holdup is me. I'm trying to get him the correct XRE which have been on a trans-Pacific route for quite some time.

I might just have to get a quick one from the Sandwich Shoppe.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm dead tired today, but didn't want to go to bed without thanking Jonathan for this wonderful gift. Will post pics soon.

Jonathan, HUGE :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: for offering this. The light is beautiful, and *tiny*!!


----------



## greenLED (Feb 5, 2008)

My *preciousss*...








This is one of the most beautiful lights I've had a chance to see (and now own). The finish is gorgeous! It's a "melted" black, with a beautiful golden tint if you look at it at certain angles. My wife wants to keep it for herself every time she sees me with it.

The FluPIC interface is simple to setup and use, and everything works perfectly. It's just... gorgeous. I don't think I've ever used that to describe a light before, but that's what it is.

Modamag... :bow: 


Here's a few more shots so you can see just how small it is compared to other unique lights I cherish. That's one of Larry's creations and my PD-S:



 

 

 




Look at that! Playful little baby, the Drake... she's playing peek-a-boo inside Larry's light!


----------



## datiLED (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow! That thing is small and beautiful.


----------



## jch79 (Feb 5, 2008)

:twothumbs Cool pics, Mr. Green! :thumbsup: Good to see you're a Canon guy!  :wave:

The D-Drake is *HOT! *Those three lights are some of the finest ever made - and all went to a deserving chap! But how you ended up with 'em... :shrug: :nana:

john


----------



## Pumaman (Feb 5, 2008)

*I am GREEN WITH ENVY!*


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 5, 2008)

SWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!! :naughty::naughty:


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 6, 2008)

greenLED said:


> Look at that! Playful little baby, the Draco... she's playing peek-a-boo inside Larry's light!


 
Aww.... She's adorable!


----------



## Loomy (Feb 12, 2008)

A titanium drake with a diamond-like carbon coating? Best light ever.


----------

